# Flemish Giant Rabbit ?



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

We finally decided to get two Flemish Giants. I wanted to know if anyone here has set up an outside pen for them and what you did. We are going to build a 6'wx8'lx3'h pen with a x large dog igloo on stand to keep off the ground. My concern is digging. How do we keep them from digging out of the pen area? Anyone have outside pens and advice?

We have our other breeder rabbits in hanging hutches so we have never had to worry about this issue. But with the Flemish size we figured they needed alot more room.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I have one flemish left, I sold out all my breeding stock. She has a spot in the barn right now with a little door to go out. I just put rocks along the edges of the pen. Once in a while I have to go ad add more rocks to spots where she digs if she gets too far under the fence. I normally let her dig all she wants as long as shes not close to getting out! It keeps her busy and she often just likes to dig a huge whole then will fill it in herself and then start a new one. 
You could burry part of the fence underrground too.


----------

